
Allergic to ALL food: Utah teenager fears eating could kill him - pcvarmint
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3291620/Allergic-food-Utah-teenager-fears-eating-kill-rare-condition-means-allergic-virtually-everything.html
======
nkrisc
Hold up, 6'2" and 155lbs is starving to death? I'm not suggesting that he in
fact wasn't, different bodies and all, but I'm that height and weighed that
much for most of my teen years being healthy and active. Didn't realize how
dire my situation was!

